

PostgreSQL Devs: Add a web API to your cluster - justintocci

We&#x27;re looking for feedback on our product named &quot;Envelope&quot;. Its a simple way to create web database apps out of a PostgreSQL database.<p>There&#x27;s an overview and an introductory demo. We&#x27;ve deployed it to several SMBs, they use it for CRM, inventory, receiving, etc...<p>We want to know who is interested in the concept, how you would use it and how you want us to distribute it. Please don&#x27;t hold back negative feedback, we want to know.<p>We have a lot of great features. There&#x27;s a simple address book, calendar, bug reporter and wiki. All the included apps are able to be altered using the developer tools.<p>The developer tools include a permission inspector and a web based PostgreSQL Administration application called Postage.<p>Thank you! http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.3comets.com&#x2F;
======
justintocci
here's the link: [http://www.3comets.com/](http://www.3comets.com/)

